# Pokemon Best Wishes's starting plot - Pikachu and Bike?



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 26, 2010)

Has anyone thought of this - will we ever see again a "broken bike by a new female trainer made by Pikachu"?

judging by the infos of the new girl, she's using vines to visit city to city, but I do not know if that's post meeting with Ash.

Will the anime follow the BW pre-pokedex - no more Pikachu?

Post your comments or concerns


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol! ash's female companions always get their bikes fried by pikachu (dunno how that goes, seeing that bikes should be pretty grounded by the rubber tires, but whatever) in the anime. it's like team rocket doing their entrance speech and then blasting off (AGAIN) every time. wait, how do you use vines to travel around? is the new area one big landlocked continent full of rainforests?


----------

